# Kawasaki 14 HP FC420V locked up on JD mower



## Looper

Went out to start my John Deere GS45 Walk Behind mower yesterday, and just about broke my wrist when I pulled on the starter chord and it didn't budge. I unscrewed the top of the fly wheel and the starter chord assembly came off with the cover (by design), it pulls out quite easily when it's not attached to the engine. So, I guess something else, more major, is stuck in the engine. I'm a novice about engines (oil change, air filters, and occasionally clean out a carburator), but I enjoy solving problems and buying tools to do so. Are any of you willing to detail the steps for "unsticking" this engine? Of course, if all else fails, I'll take it to a John Deere shop, but my preference is to save some $$$ and learn how to fix it my self. 

Cheers,
Looper


----------



## 30yearTech

The first thing to try and figure out is why it's locked up. 

Remove the spark plug and see if it's any easier for the engine to turn.

If that does not make any difference, then check your pto clutch, is it electric?
If it's an electric clutch then you could have a bad bearing in the clutch.

If the previous 2 check out alright or you don't have an electric pto, then I would pull the blower housing and look for anything that might be caught in the flywheel preventing it from spinning. If you don't find anything there then there is a good possibility that the problem is internal, and may require disassembling the engine.


----------



## Looper

Thanks for your quick reply.
Pulling the spark plug did not have any effect. Fly wheel is still stuck, rock solid won't move a bit. 
The PTO is controlled by a remote button on the handle bar/console, via a few wires. The mower doesn't have a battery though, so I'm not sure if this is considered "electric" or not. (sorry for my ignorance). Is a locked up fly wheel a symptom of a stuck pto? I think I understand your point, that I have to figure out if the root of the problem is in the PTO or if it's actually in the engine. Yup, I'm a slow learner. Is there a way for me to manually engage or disengage or test out whether the PTO is stuck? The transmission for the PTO is a tightly sealed rugged metal housing. I'm thinking that I shouldn't try to open it up. Do you agree?

Is there a tool that fits the top of the fly wheel (where the pull chord disk normally fits) that makes it easier to try to force a turn of the wheel? 

Also, do you know if there could be a safety switch or sorts that would freeze the fly wheel to prevent dangerous starting conditions? 

Thank you for your generosity in taking the time to reply...Looper


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------



## Looper

midway between add and full.


----------



## 30yearTech

Yes, thats an electric PTO. You don't want to try and force the engine loose, at least not until you know what is causing it to stick.

There is a bolt in the bottom of the crankshaft that holds the clutch on, and there is also a bracket on the outside of the clutch that prevents it from rotating. Either remove the bolt on the bottom of the crankshaft and drive belt and remove the clutch, or remove the bracket and see if the engine will turn. If it does then the problem is in your clutch.

If not then it's probably in the engine.


----------



## phillipmc

Yes as 30year said try removing the clutch and any other extra things on the PTO shaft from the engine. If its still stuck then try removing the blower houseing around the flywheel then remove the coil pack and see if maybe rust or debris between the flywheel and coil pack are making things stick.


----------



## justin3

I once had the tail of a mouse stuck in between the flywheel and the coil pack on a honda engine, just something for you to check .


----------



## Looper

*I failed. Book recommendation?*

After removing the blower housing around the fly wheel (no problems in there), and being unable to figure out how to remove the clutch, I decided to call it a week and took it the the local JD dealer yesterday. Thank you all for your suggestions and for your patience in trying to explain the steps to me. 

Would you be willing to answer one more question? Any books you would recommend as a good reference or "how to" guide on small engine operation and repair?


----------



## Looper

Here's the latest update.
The John Deere service shop called and said the engine is seized, and requires a new short block to be installed ($1300 for the parts, $700 for the labor = $2000). I asked how they were able to diagnose the problem and they said they didnt want to spend the hours (and cost to me) to tear it apart, but they did remove the sparkplug and still couldn't turn it, which indicates that the piston is locked up and probably welded to the cylinder (this is my recollection of what he said, perhaps it's not entirely accurate). Of course, I was dissapointed with this answer, since I had already accomplished that simple diagnosis step about two weeks ago. The service manager worked hard to convince me that this is 99% probability a serious engine problem, and not worth the cost of any further investigation. I concluded that I didn't want them to do the investigation, but I may continue on my own or hire some assistance elsewhere. For now, I'm ruminating over what to do next. This could be a good opportunity for me to dig right in, order a short block myself and try to swap out the old engine and teach myself about all of the parts and inner workings of a 4 cylinder. (of course while making many mistakes along the way...). Alternatively, I may try to find an indepent, garage shop type small engine mechanic and see if he would be able to do the work for less than $2000. And finally, my John Deere dealer offered to scrap the mower for me (apparently they give it to someone who reclaims the parts and sells them) and sell me a new XMark mower for about $4500, depending on which features I want. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 
I'm off to search the internet for a service manual for this particular model of Kawasaki engine. 

Looper


----------



## 30yearTech

You can install a complete replacement engine for much less, or a short block as well. Thats quite a bit for labor to install a new short block, unless there is some other work being done as well.

I think I would still like to know if the PTO clutch could be the problem.


----------



## edwardj

http://www.j-thomas.com/Catalog/172_kawasaki_engine_fc420v.html
Heres a link for an IPL (engine only) with numbers; you can get an idea of what you're up against. Replacement engine would be fewer dollars spent and you could manage that yourself with a little moral support..


----------



## shortlid

*hours?*

How many hours are on the engine??


----------



## Garlicgrower

I have a Exmark with this engine and found the service manual online with a google search. Also found several engines on eBay for under $200, so stay away from the dealer that wants to scrap it.


----------



## Garlicgrower

http://www3.kawpowr.com/enginesecure/ServiceManuals/FC290V.pdf


----------

